# Hoyt vs Mathews



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

Which one is better?

i say hoyt




______________________
hoyt ultra tec
winners choice strings
vibracheck 
NAP
easton
carter 3d 2000


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

100% HOYT said:


> Which one is better?
> 
> i say hoyt
> 
> ...


 I agree. Hoyt is better. ( nothing shoots like a hoyt )


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

here we go again
i say 1981 model bear! ! ! ! lol


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

I say go out and shoot both! And you make that decision for yourself... But if you ask me, Chevy's are better than Ford's...


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

rbrake said:


> I say go out and shoot both! And you make that decision for yourself... But if you ask me, Chevy's are better than Ford's...


if you ask me.. i would tell you i own a ford pickup with a hoyt decal on that bad boy


----------



## goosehunter2118 (Jan 24, 2007)

songdogshooter said:


> here we go again
> i say 1981 model bear! ! ! ! lol


LOL I know what ya mean. Let's face it guys, there isn't really a high end bow that is better than the other one. They are all great bows and as a wise man once told me, "It's the indian that kills the deer, not the bow." No wait, I think it was the arrow, but you get the point. Now that I think about it, it could have been scent lock too.................The idians had scent lock, right?:wink:


----------



## ovid300 (Aug 8, 2006)

You can't beat Mathews. They have a great wall and in my opinion are easier to tune.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

ovid300 said:


> You can't beat Mathews. They have a great wall and in my opinion are easier to tune.


of course they are they only make single cam bows when they start making hybrids then you can try to compare the two


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt all the way


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt fo sho.....lol


----------



## Young-Blood (Feb 26, 2007)

I must say Mathews 
Dont know if signature would give it away, lol.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i like smooth shooting and quite bows......i have to say i like mathews alot better.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

rbrake said:


> I say go out and shoot both! And you make that decision for yourself... But if you ask me, Chevy's are better than Ford's...


I say they both suck the big one. 

I would say Hoyt is better than Mathews...But Martin is better than Hoyt, so I guess Martin wins.


----------



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

TimClark said:


> I say they both suck the big one.
> 
> I would say Hoyt is better than Mathews...But Martin is better than Hoyt, so I guess Martin wins.


how u say that....Hoyt shooters have won twice as many tournys as martin


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hoyts are nice, but Martins make some good bows.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

100% HOYT said:


> how u say that....Hoyt shooters have won twice as many tournys as martin


LETS NOT SAY THAT THE BOW IS WHAT WON THE TOURNEY BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW ITS THE PERSON BEHIND THE BOW YOU GIVE JESSE BROADWATER ANY BOW AND HE WOULD STILL KICK A$#


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i gota say hoyt i dont like a single cam. 
and look at chance he one vegas with a pse
bissen


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

DCH3K said:


> LETS NOT SAY THAT THE BOW IS WHAT WON THE TOURNEY BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW ITS THE PERSON BEHIND THE BOW YOU GIVE JESSE BROADWATER ANY BOW AND HE WOULD STILL KICK A$#


word. Hoyt, you are obviously biased, and in that case, why the hell would you start this thread?


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

how can you guys like hoyt so much....i shot the trykon with all the dampeners on that thing that have ever been created...my mathews still had less shock and vibration and it was quiter..the only thing hoyt has goin for them is the speed.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

TimClark said:


> word. Hoyt, you are obviously biased, and in that case, why the heck would you start this thread?


bingo


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> how can you guys like hoyt so much....i shot the trykon with all the dampeners on that thing that have ever been created...my mathews still had less shock and vibration and it was quiter..the only thing hoyt has goin for them is the speed.


you need to wake up and go shoot a vektrix ! ! ! ! ! ! that will pull you out of that fake world you live in .......
i shot mathews since the 90's and let me tell ya , hoyt has it right this time ! ! ! !
both my vektrix's is as smoth as my switchback xt and maybe even quieter
and the speed o'h yea its there .....
i use to build an arrow that would be lite enough to shoot 64#'s and in the 280's .....
now i have to build an arrow to keep me in the 280's and i shoot 58#'s
how about that ? ? ? ?
dont knock it till ya try it ! ! ! ! ! :wink:


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

You can only get a Mathews recurve if you were sponcerd by them with a compond. But if that was no limitation I have herd that the Mathews recurve is THE BEST bow on the market! Don't get me wrong I love my HOYT AEROTEC and I think its the BEST!


----------



## Raptor01 (Oct 29, 2006)

*****



bigbuckdown XT said:


> how can you guys like hoyt so much....i shot the trykon with all the dampeners on that thing that have ever been created...my mathews still had less shock and vibration and it was quiter..the only thing hoyt has goin for them is the speed.


ok, n00bs, matthews=single cam, and a single cam that looks like a wheel, as we all know, wheel bows shoot softer and quieter than cam bows, cam and a half, C2, zephyr etc are the best dual cam systems out there, quiet and sizzling fast, when matthews make dual cam bows, which are actually half decent, they can start to think about competing against the undisputed no. 1 in the world, y'all know im talking about HOYT, all u mathews shooters, check out www.hoyt.com for a real bow :tongue:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok my friend last year had the new hoyt that came out he had 1000 some dollars put into it then he was getting it sitted in and it was so loud and it would not go right in the middle he would change it and change it but it would not and he did not like how loud it was and the vibration so he asked my brother if he can shoot his mathews lx he shot it and got 5x out of 5x so he was getting mad at the hoyt so he brought it back and got a mathews switchback and he still has it and he loves it.But not everything works for one person,and do you no about thoughs vibration thing that make the bow not vibrate that much did you see there is always a hoyt in the picture.


----------



## dustin X (Mar 2, 2007)

*have you ever shot a solo cam bow*



bissen00 said:


> i gota say hoyt i dont like a single cam.
> and look at chance he one vegas with a pse
> bissen


Mathews is way ahead of the competition. mathews had the first parallel limbs. they have the only bow with the roller guide. but you could set up the biggest peice of crap bow and any one that has been shooting for awile will do well with it. 95% of the shot is the person behind the bow and about 5% is the bow. but i shoot the A-7 and the new drenalin and i think they are the best you can get. they both have tack driving accuracy.  i have shot hoyt, pse, and merlin and i still think that mathews is the best so far. so go to your neerest mathews deeler and pick up a new drenalin. you'll like it, i promise.


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

I think that binary cams are the wayy of the future. Not single cams. Just my opinion. Shoot the guardian for example. i shot my buddies at [email protected] shooting 302. and no handshock whatsoever and very queit as well. jsut go out and shoot em all. then u will come to reality.

i have yet to shoot the vectrix and i'm dying to try them out.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

has to be hoyt :darkbeer:


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2006)

I like the mathews ignition .I just got mine last night and i'm loven it.


----------

